# Salt Dogg SHPE 2000



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

I am selling an four year old salt dogg shpe 2000 poly sander with auger that has been well maintained and has amber led lights on side and rear of unit and also has spot lights on rear of unit to see material flowing out of unit. Send pm if interested.
Snowandiceman


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

If interested please send me a PM


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Send pm if interested


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

SNOWANDICEMAN said:


> Send pm if interested


I'll start the auction since no price is listed. $250 delivered since no location listed either. Lol.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Sawboy said:


> I'll start the auction since no price is listed. $250 delivered since no location listed either. Lol.


Location listed is Boston, Ma


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Sawboy said:


> I'll start the auction since no price is listed. $250 delivered since no location listed either. Lol.


if you read the posting right and saw i was from BOSTON MA you would think the item was in Boston.Ma. Also it says send a pm if interested. LMAO


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Location listed is Boston, Ma


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

SNOWANDICEMAN said:


> if you read the posting right and saw i was from BOSTON MA you would think the item was in Boston.Ma. Also it says send a pm if interested. LMAO


Your post doesn't state that it's in Boston - your avatar does clearly indicate it but that doesn't show up for users on a mobile device which I'm sure is why @Sawboy did not know that. I'm on a work desktop. In the future, mentioning the location in the post can help get more replies (as does an asking price but that's a separate issue.)


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

2650 firm thanks


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Location?


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

BOSTON MA


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Bump up


----------

